# World Sport HD schedule



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone know where (if it exists) the schedule of World Sport HD? I know the Spanish Primera Soccer league is kicking off in a couple weeks and would like to know what I could be missing so I could record if I am not home. Thanks.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

La Liga TV schedules haven't been finalized yet for any US channel.

Heck, even GolTV hasn't yet signed on the dotted line for the SD coverage of La Liga. Forget about World Sport HD schedule. We should know more in 1 week.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

First match LIVE on Sunday August 27

1 PM Eastern / 10 AM Pacific

Real Madrid vs. Villareal

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Quick update:

La Liga website is stating the match will kickoff at 1900 CET in Spain, which translates to 10 AM Pacific / 1 PM Eastern. The DISH program guide and World Sport HD website are still showing the older time of 8 AM Pacific / 11 AM Eastern.

I don't really know which one of these is the correct one, but I would be inclined to believe La Liga website over World Sport HD/DISH. Just in case, you're advised to set DVR for both times.


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks, Chandu. I was away on vacation and got back last night, so I will catch the rebroadcast.

I am just baffled why the WS-HD is so weird. Even on their website I couldnt open their schedule link. On Dishnetwork website, they dont even have a scvhedule listing for WS-HD. Truly baffling :nono2: :eek2:


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

The match aired at time shown by La Liga website. Not by what World Sport HD website and DISH program guide were saying. We'll need to keep double-checking every weekend before setting recording.

No LIVE match next weekend on World Sport HD. In fact no La Liga matches, or even any club football anywhere in Europe. That's because of Euro 2008 qualifier break for internationals.


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah, I noticed that today after checking upcoming sked on soccertv.com. Fox Soccer Channel has 2 LIVE qualifiers on Saturday 2 & 4 PM. GolTV has Brazil-Argentina friendly on Sunday @ 11 am. And more qualifiers on Wednesday on FSC, including I believe Germany. So some interesting watching coming up


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I also have wondered why I can't find a WorldSportHD schedule.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Barcelona vs. Osasuna LIVE today (Saturday) 11 AM Pacific / 2 PM Eastern

Hopefully just in time after the Atlantis shuttle launch winds down on HDNet.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Next LIVE match is on Sunday morning (Sept. 17)

11 AM Pacific / 2 PM Eastern

VALENCIA vs. GETAFE

Morientes looked incredibly good for Valencia in Champions League on Wednesday. Let's see if we'll be able to watch him continue his exploits in beautiful HD from the Mestella.


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

PQ is awesome.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Next match coming up, and this is the big one, probably the biggest of matches in the short season so far:

SUNDAY 12 PM Pacific / 3 PM Eastern

BARCELONA vs. VALENCIA

I expect it to be a cracker!!!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

It was a very good match with great picture quality. I won't post any results here, but I wanted to capture picture quality in some form.

If you don't want to know about scorelines of these matches from earlier today, don't click on links below.

One picture captures Barcelona vs. Valencia from World Sport HD on DISH Network, and Nantes vs. Marseilles from Setanta USA on DirecTV side by side. The La Liga match is on the bigger display. The source material is in 1080i and the display deinterlaces it to 1080p. The Le Championnat match is obviously on the little display by the side.

Links in 2 different high resolution formats. Maximize them to highest possible resolution.

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=worldsporthd001qb3.jpg

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1696/worldsporthd001qb3.jpg

Here is another screenshot of World Sport HD exclusively.

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=worldsporthd002nl1.jpg

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/2425/worldsporthd002nl1.jpg


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice caps!!!  

Sunday, Oct.1 @ 11:58 am (EST) Real Madrid vs. Atletico Madrid on WorldSport HD


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, the Madrid derby sure should be a heck of an atmosphere in 1080i HD.

I have to say, even though Real Madrid thrashed Dynamo Kyiv on Wednesday, they really aren't as good as that scoreline suggested. There are way too many ****** in the armor of that Real Madrid backline, yes even with Cannavaro in it. Atletico Madrid are pretty strong, and I'll make a bold prediction that they'll beat Real Madrid over the weekend!!!


Hope I don't have to eat crow come Monday.


----------



## dvwannab (Dec 16, 2005)

Getafe vs Real Madrid
Saturday, October 14
1:58 PM (EST).


----------

